# Ambulance accident



## Epi-do (Aug 24, 2007)

After doing this job for 8 years, I had my first ambulance accident last week.  I have a bad feeling it is going to be a long, drawn out thing so I am not going to put the detail here, just to be safe.

I did not have lights and siren on, and without all the details, there is a dispute over who had the green light.  Fortunately no one was hurt.  

Sometime in the next month, I get to go before the department's accident review board.  What fun! :sad: After that, I will find out what discipline, if any, I am going to get for the accident.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 24, 2007)

Good luck! Glad no one was hurt. My first time driving w/Lights and sirens, I was involved in an accident. My old boss, used the old falling off the horse philosophy, and I had to drive all the emergency calls for the next month after an EVOC course... 

R/r 911


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks, Rid.  I was talking with a friend the other day about things, and he made a good point to me.  He said in this line of work there are two groups of people - those who will have an accident and those who have had an accident.  I guess I did pretty good to make it eight years before moving from group A to group B.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 4, 2007)

Things wil be alright Epi-Do!


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 5, 2007)

Think positive and look forward to many more years in EMS.  As long as you and the others involved in the accident are okay, you'll get through this. 

I had one really bad accident in my EMS career which busted my shoulder and put me to dispatching for two months.  There were also a couple not so notable accidents except for the truck my partner and I put into a large body of water in Florida. All of them were learning experiences with some lessons harder than others.  

Good luck!


----------



## kmaston (Sep 5, 2007)

Don't sweat the accident. Learn from it and go on. I had a nasty one about 12 years ago and totaled a truck. I got probation for six months. I learned from my mistake and didn't repeat it. Life went on. You will do well if you stick to the philosophy of just doing what's right. (for all involved, not just "the patient" I was trying to do what's right for her and ran a stop sign. I didn't do what's right for the rest of the people on the road. :sad: Have a great night.


----------



## MedikErik (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck, and God Bless!


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 6, 2007)

I think they call them 'accidents' because none of us mean to do it.  It was an "accident"!


----------

